# So, I've just got my final marks for last year's OU modules...



## stuff_it (Dec 1, 2011)

Level wise I've now completed my first year...

I'm thinking of applying for Uni for next year, sod the fees etc I'm not getting any younger and I seem to be getting good marks and struggling to find permanent/long term work (or in fact any work!).

I'm not wanting to move though, so it's going to have to be either somewhere nearby like Bedford, or possibly I could try and get into somewhere in London and get a season ticket rather than pay rent in London as Mr _it has a good job and doesn't want to move...

So I'm pretty much thinking of applying to ones in London (dunno which yet), Bedford, or possibly Oxford Brookes. It's for engineering in case anyone doesn't know.

So does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## tar1984 (Dec 1, 2011)

Congrats on completing your first year and the good marks.

My advice on uni is to go for it.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Woohoo!! Well done! For engineering, you could do a lot lot worse than Kings College London or Imperial. If you want to become a Chartered or Incorporated Engineer then check with the relevant institution (IMechE, IET, IChemE, ICE or IStructE) to make sure your degree is accredited for Chartership and/or Incorporated Status, else it make life more difficult at that stage.

Look at league tables for your relevant engineering discipline to see which ones you would get the most from - for example the top ones might not offer the particular module combinations that you are interested in. Also get prospectuses from as many different unis as you like so you can get a good feel for what's on offer like careers guidance and mentoring.

Also make sure you know the UCAS deadlines.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 1, 2011)

Congrats on that !! as for the next stage - +1 on EQ's remarks


----------



## Edie (Dec 1, 2011)

Well done stuff_it mate, not bloody easy studying and working. Good effort.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 2, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Woohoo!! Well done! For engineering, you could do a lot lot worse than Kings College London or Imperial. If you want to become a Chartered or Incorporated Engineer then check with the relevant institution (IMechE, IET, IChemE, ICE or IStructE) to make sure your degree is accredited for Chartership and/or Incorporated Status, else it make life more difficult at that stage.
> 
> Look at league tables for your relevant engineering discipline to see which ones you would get the most from - for example the top ones might not offer the particular module combinations that you are interested in. Also get prospectuses from as many different unis as you like so you can get a good feel for what's on offer like careers guidance and mentoring.
> 
> Also make sure you know the UCAS deadlines.


The deadline is 15th January and I've already emailed admissions at ucl and imperial. 

I'm already a student member of imeche and am certain what course i want to do it's just a matter of ringing round them all seeing which will give me credit transfer and let me in and so on. From the look of it i may have to do a calculus exam to get into imperial without a levels so that's probably out the window. 


Another possible is Birmingham. Or Bedford. Would be nice to have a London season ticket though for munting reasons...


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 4, 2011)

Bedford's Mech Eng department is in bloody Grantham! 

Looking increasingly like it will end up being Oxford Brookes or possibly Birmingham City as from the websites they seem most amenable to credit transfer. I guess I *could* look at it as having done some A-levels for a year, but would be a shame to lose all the degree level study that I've done.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 4, 2011)

Thought about Cranfield?

Or do they just do post grad? They certainly do mechanical engineering.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 4, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Bedford's Mech Eng department is in bloody Grantham!
> 
> Looking increasingly like it will end up being Oxford Brookes or possibly Birmingham City as from the websites they seem most amenable to credit transfer. I guess I *could* look at it as having done some A-levels for a year, but would be a shame to lose all the degree level study that I've done.


 
Fuck all wrong with Grantham stuffs and well done BTW


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 4, 2011)

spawnofsatan said:


> Fuck all wrong with Grantham stuffs and well done BTW


Nowt wrong with it bar being the birthplace of a certain well known politician, and being bloody miles away. I don't want to move, I want somewhere I can get to for the same sort of money I would spend having to move and live somewhere as Mr _it likes his job and we've got a legal parkup with leccy and that.

Arrgh, and Oxford Brookes offer two IMechE accredited degrees, mechanical and automotive....bloody arrgh, I hate decisions.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 4, 2011)

True say


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 4, 2011)

Coventry? Direct from here on the train, half an hour.

http://www.coventry.ac.uk/cu/engineeringandcomputing/med


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 4, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Nowt wrong with it bar being the birthplace of a certain well known politician, and being bloody miles away. I don't want to move, I want somewhere I can get to for the same sort of money I would spend having to move and live somewhere as Mr _it likes his job and we've got a legal parkup with leccy and that.
> 
> Arrgh, and Oxford Brookes offer two IMechE accredited degrees, mechanical and automotive....bloody arrgh, I hate decisions.



Oxford is a bugger on the train from here, you'd have to get the bus.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 4, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Oxford is a bugger on the train from here, you'd have to get the bus.


I would have to drive tbf, or get the bus. I can't see getting there costing more than moving there for the duration, bar that moving would likely mean losing Mr _it.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 4, 2011)

Avoid the west mids, its full of wrong uns.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 4, 2011)

spawnofsatan said:


> Avoid the west mids, its full of wrong uns.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 4, 2011)

Apart from Lizzie and Blagsta.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 4, 2011)

spawnofsatan said:


> Apart from Lizzie and Blagsta.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 4, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Thought about Cranfield?
> 
> Or do they just do post grad? They certainly do mechanical engineering.


I had a look - postgrad only, else I think it would have suited stuff_it really well.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Dec 4, 2011)

Sounds like you know you want to do university properly and get the maximum out of it so I'd say go for it.

I did a post graduate in Signal Processing at westminster and thought their teaching was good and of what I saw it was the same for undergraduate courses.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 4, 2011)

My opinion is that mechanical could give you more options rather than automotive - also anything to do with energy, particularly renewable energy, is likely to be more appealing to any employer in that industry (which is growing). But I'm a bit biased, working in the energy sector (broadly speaking). Mechanical engineering is all about giving you the tools to solve problems and those tools should help you whatever industry you end in.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 4, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> I had a look - postgrad only, else I think it would have suited stuff_it really well.


Postgrad only, and wouldn't interview me for office admin...

Don't reckon I'll get in anywhere that good tbf, I think Oxford Brookes is about my level being as I'm a non-standard application. I got the distinct impression that Imperial's reply implied that I'd be bloody lucky to get in even for a first year.... they only take people for an MEng and the entry requirements are far higher than I could blag or muster.. AAA* IIRC.

Reckon I'll just wait and see who gets in contact with me over the next few days now I've emailed a few places. The credit transfer systems are like a dark art tbf so I really need to wait to speak to someone next week.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 4, 2011)

Well they're shit if they wouldn't take you then 

Non-standard applicants really confuse the system, from what I can gather, especially if they've done OU modules. It's nothing bad about the OU, it's just that from my experience unis are so accustomed to the traditional UCAS A level/higher applicants that anything else just confuses them. Stick at it, don't panic, and you'll get a great place at the right uni for you. And screw any uni that doesn't recognise you for what you can bring to the profession - it needs more people like you


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 4, 2011)

Plus, if you do good in your first year at uni, you can always transfer to other unis if your grades are good enough.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 4, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Postgrad only, and wouldn't interview me for office admin...
> 
> Don't reckon I'll get in anywhere that good tbf, I think Oxford Brookes is about my level being as I'm a non-standard application. I got the distinct impression that Imperial's reply implied that I'd be bloody lucky to get in even for a first year.... they only take people for an MEng and the entry requirements are far higher than I could blag or muster.. AAA* IIRC.
> 
> Reckon I'll just wait and see who gets in contact with me over the next few days now I've emailed a few places. The credit transfer systems are like a dark art tbf so I really need to wait to speak to someone next week.



BoatiBird will be able to give advice about credit transfer, she worked for a few years in credit transfer for the OU.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 4, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> My opinion is that mechanical could give you more options rather than automotive - also anything to do with energy, particularly renewable energy, is likely to be more appealing to any employer in that industry (which is growing). But I'm a bit biased, working in the energy sector (broadly speaking). Mechanical engineering is all about giving you the tools to solve problems and those tools should help you whatever industry you end in.


This would be my view, especially as on closer inspection many of the modules are the same....I don't want to pigeonhole myself too early.



lizzieloo said:


> BoatiBird will be able to give advice about credit transfer, she worked for a few years in credit transfer for the OU.



I've already emailed most of the institutions that I think are the most likely travel wise.

I looked on the Lucy Cavendish website and though it's nor really suitable to have to live in somewhere that far from home they said that successful study of a level 2 course at the OU (which I will be starting in Jan) would normally meet the requirements for entry to Cambridge(!), so chances are I am going to have to decide fairly soon if I want to try and use my credits as entry requirements for somewhere really good or use them as credit somewhere slightly less good IYSWIM. Kind of hard to decide as I'm knocking on a bit at 34 for some sort of epic career.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 4, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I looked on the Lucy Cavendish website and though it's nor really suitable to have to live in somewhere that far from home they said that successful study of a level 2 course at the OU (which I will be starting in Jan) would normally meet the requirements for entry to Cambridge(!), so chances are I am going to have to decide fairly soon if I want to try and use my credits as entry requirements for somewhere really good or use them as credit somewhere slightly less good IYSWIM. Kind of hard to decide as I'm knocking on a bit at 34 for some sort of epic career.



Which means that whoever it was at Imperial was just being a bit snobby about the OU stuff, if you could have enough to get into Cambridge 

See what these credit transfer people come back with, and no panicking, ok?


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 5, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Which means that whoever it was at Imperial was just being a bit snobby about the OU stuff, if you could have enough to get into Cambridge
> 
> See what these credit transfer people come back with, and no panicking, ok?


What if the only really good uni I can get into turns out to _be_ flipping Cambridge....that's not going to fly well with the OH, it's really expensive to live in the required radius of the colleges and he likes his job where he is... 

Sorry, really trying not to panic, which is of course why I'm up at fucking 4.30am....







..and do I _want_ to go somewhere that's going to be a bit snobby? I get followed round shops by security guards as it is, I don't want to end up the 'token' raver/traveller/poor person on a course somewhere...though that seems fairly likely anyway with the fee hike. Bet most of them wouldn't count 'having your truck parked near uni' as 'living close by' either.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 5, 2011)

nice one, congrats 

*now reads thread*


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 5, 2011)

Some updates C&Pd from DF.

UCL won't take anyone without the requisite A-levels according to their admissions people, presumably to keep out the riffraff - I got the same impression about the email from Imperial. Birmingham City seem very up for possibly even letting me into the second year depending how I've done so far, and under the old fee structure. Lucy C probably would let me in but you have to live withing 3 miles of the college, or in some circumstances 10 - definitely not all the way in Milton Keynes. No idea if the Mr would move for me to go to Cambridge but they have funny app dates anyway, the next round for mature students isn't till May and I just missed the last one.

Most of my marks are over 74 with several over 80, bar the calculus bit of the maths (and the fact it was during the height of my mum's illness) that pulled the maths mark down a bit. The fact that I managed to learn to do any calculus at all by distance learning following a C in GCSE Maths over 10 years ago must surely count in my favour? I'm quite happy to learn maths again as many times as it takes to sink in, it normally does in the end.​


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2011)

I'd recommend you call the UCL department directly if you're interested.

ETA just realised that Mechanical Eng is not in the CEGE dept... Which means I don't know anyone there. Sorry!


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'd recommend you call the UCL department directly if you're interested.
> 
> ETA just realised that Mechanical Eng is not in the CEGE dept... Which means I don't know anyone there. Sorry!


I suspect I should do it with my telephone voice, not my 'had a bottle of cider and lots of people round visiting listening to loud DnB' voice. I feel a tomorrow coming on.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, point!


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, point!


Otherwise I'll sound a bit...rocket scientist... 







I just noticed Sunday that I do my makeup the same and all


----------



## Quartz (Dec 6, 2011)

Could you do the OU as a full-time student?

But seriously, if you've a good chance of going to somewhere like Cambridge, go for it!


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 6, 2011)

Your marks are good, well into 2:1/1st territory, bet you money they're all being a bit off with you because of the calculus mark being lower than the others because mech eng has a high calculus content wherever it's taught. Now, calculus is something you can work on and to my mind less of an issue than some other subjects because it will improve with practice.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 7, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Your marks are good, well into 2:1/1st territory, bet you money they're all being a bit off with you because of the calculus mark being lower than the others because mech eng has a high calculus content wherever it's taught. Now, calculus is something you can work on and to my mind less of an issue than some other subjects because it will improve with practice.


Unfortunately you aren't the one deciding.

I haven't actually told them my maths mark.... might not get in anywhere then I guess as it's a D. 

I'm hoping the fact that the maths isn't as good as it could have been won't hold me back too much as it was at the height of my mum's illness, my marks have improved exponentially since then including for stuff with a maths element.

Could just do with having someone actually show me it instead of just distance learning. The last (and extra hard) assignment for my module with a heavy maths (but not heavy calculus) element I got 85 for, and I got 78 in the exam.... obvs my mum was much better by then so I had more time to study.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 7, 2011)

Aston seem really positive towards OU students.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 7, 2011)

I've only just read this thread so I'd like to say well done on the good marks, and I hope you get on the right course for you.
Good luck!


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Aston is very well thought of for engineering


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 7, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Aston is very well thought of for engineering


I sent them a long email giving my marks and explaining my circumstances as they asked for it. It sounds like I have a good chance of getting in but whether I get onto the second or first year I will have to wait and see.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 7, 2011)

I went straight into second year but felt massively underprepared so dropped back to first year, which was definitely the right choice for me. If the same material has been well-covered by the OU course then I suspect it will be fine, but if not, first year may suit you better.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 8, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> I went straight into second year but felt massively underprepared so dropped back to first year, which was definitely the right choice for me. If the same material has been well-covered by the OU course then I suspect it will be fine, but if not, first year may suit you better.


Thanks for the advice, I've been sort of thinking that....certainly not had any help with using CAD, etc though I'm generally pretty good at using drawing software so I guess I'm at least at an advantage vs someone who isn't or has no experience like a school leaver. Perhaps I ought to pull my finger out and use that free student version of Inventor a bit more... *ads to list of vaguely boring sounding geeky hobbies*


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Thanks for the advice, I've been sort of thinking that....certainly not had any help with using CAD, etc though I'm generally pretty good at using drawing software so I guess I'm at least at an advantage vs someone who isn't or has no experience like a school leaver. Perhaps I ought to pull my finger out and use that free student version of Inventor a bit more... *ads to list of vaguely boring sounding geeky hobbies*


Depends what package the uni uses - plus find out if there is any technical drawing by hand offered. Many unis have moved away from offering even brief courses in hand drawing, but it does instil some useful habits and explains why certain practices are used for CAD, which if you just do CAD it's not immediately clear why some things are the way they are.
There's a British Standard for engineering drawings that is really useful, well worth getting hold of a copy.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Depends what package the uni uses - plus find out if there is any technical drawing by hand offered. Many unis have moved away from offering even brief courses in hand drawing, but it does instil some useful habits and explains why certain practices are used for CAD, which if you just do CAD it's not immediately clear why some things are the way they are.
> There's a British Standard for engineering drawings that is really useful, well worth getting hold of a copy.


ETA: It may have an ISO number now, can't quite remember.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 8, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> ETA: It may have an ISO number now, can't quite remember.


Like I said I'm very good at drawing, design and computers but I would still like someone to show me the basics properly.... it helped no end with using vector graphics and photo editing software but some of the stuff undergrads produce in AutoCAD design wise are amazing, I can't see ever getting to that level of skill without getting the chance to spend some proper time learning it.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Dec 10, 2011)

dont have much advice but just wanted to say - congrats!!


----------



## chazegee (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm in the second year of OU.
Today work involves drinking tea in bed and listening to Schubert's opera of Goethe's story about an invisible infanticidal Elf-King.
Fucking A.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 10, 2011)

Lizzieloo is a CAD wizard, I'm sure she'd be happy to help


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 10, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Lizzieloo is a CAD wizard, I'm sure she'd be happy to help


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 14, 2011)

Bollocks, now I've thought about Coventry I went and had a look at their website....back up to 6 choices again....


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 14, 2011)

Have you checked out any league tables, seen what they say?


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 14, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Have you checked out any league tables, seen what they say?


Yes. And cross referenced it with entry requirements, distance a.d travel method, etc. 

With the direct train from under a mile away coventry could have been an easy to get to safer choice. To be fair the better ones like loughborough and warwick are far more keen to take me. W has pretty Much said i'd be looking at a conditional offer based on my next module.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 14, 2011)

All your choices are good, no wonder you're having such a hard time choosing.

Pro/con list?


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 14, 2011)

List is looking like City, Queen Mary, Aston, Brum City and Warwick as my five, still got to pick one to go first though... 

Any advice? 

I suppose I ought to ring them all as well as having emailed.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 15, 2011)

Rate them in order of how much you like the course and the options they offer, and add in things like travel time. Don't forget your instincts as well - have you visited any of the campuses to see if you like the feel of each place?


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 20, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Rate them in order of how much you like the course and the options they offer, and add in things like travel time. Don't forget your instincts as well - have you visited any of the campuses to see if you like the feel of each place?


What, in my spare time with all my oodles of spare cash? No, I haven't - I will have to wait and visit wherever I get offers from. If I get any. If I can get this next course funded... I don't have £700, and if you have outstanding debts with the SLC you can't get a loan....


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 20, 2011)

It was just a suggestion, I appreciate that you're ill and under a lot of stress but I don't know what you have and haven't done.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 20, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> It was just a suggestion, I appreciate that you're ill and under a lot of stress but I don't know what you have and haven't done.


Looks like I will have to pay for the course myself somehow anyway.


----------

